# Audio-Dateien Bilder zuordnen??



## Mazzel-92 (20. Februar 2010)

Hallo, ich wusste nich genau, wo ich diesen Fred reinsetzen sollte, hoffe aber, dass ihr mir helfen könnt!
Ich würde gerne wissen, wie ich Audio-Dateien ein Bild zuweise, also das Album-Cover zum Beispiel, damit es im WMP oder so angezeigt wird! Ich mach die Dateien nämlich auf mein Handy, dessen MP3-Player iPod-ähnlich aufgebaut ist, das heißt, man kann das Album-Cover sehen... Ich kann da aber nichts sehen, obwohl ich den Ordnern, wo die Dateien jeweils drin sind unter "Eigenschaften/Anpassen" ein Bild zugeordnet habe...
Die Ordner sind nach Alben geordnet.
Sag schon thx für Antworten!!!

Gruß
Mazzel


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Februar 2010)

Dafür gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten, die aber alle nicht unbedingt von jedem Player unterstützt werden.
Einerseits gibt es die Möglichkeit in dem Ordner, wo auch die Audio-Files enthalten sind das Album-Cover als eigenständige Bild-Datei abzulegen. Übliche Bezeichnungen die von den meisten Playern erkannt werden sind "folder.jpg" bzw. "cover.jpg" das musst du einfach ausprobieren.
Andererseits besteht die Möglichkeit mithilfe von Tagging-Software wie Mp3Tag das Abum-Cover direkt in den ID3-Tag der Audio-Datei zu schreiben. Diese Cover können ebenfalls von den meisten, aber nicht allen Playern erkannt werden. Das muss man einfach ausprobieren was die beste Methode für einen ist. Ich persönlich nutze beide Methoden, habe also das Cover in die Audio-Datei direkt eingebunden und sowohl als "cover.jpg" als auch als "folder.jpg" im Verzeichnis abgelegt wo die Audio-Dateien liegen.


----------



## Mazzel-92 (20. Februar 2010)

cool danke, versuch ich gleich ma! wenns nicht klappen sollte - wovon ich nicht ausgehe - schreibe ich noch mal...


----------



## Mazzel-92 (21. Februar 2010)

Danke, das Programm is super!!!
=> Kann geclosed werden!

Gruß
Mazzel


----------

